# Query: recommended shipping companies UK/Philippines



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

What shipping companies do you recommend for personal effects to the Philippines from the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Where do you live in the UK, just find your local Asian store or try LBC full name I believe is LBC Express.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Where do you live in the UK, just find your local Asian store or try LBC full name I believe is LBC Express.



Canterbury in Kent


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Canterbury in Kent


We use a company called Pooten Forwarding International, they are London based. We are up near Cambridge which is probably about the same distance from London as Canterbury.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We use a company called Pooten Forwarding International, they are London based. We are up near Cambridge which is probably about the same distance from London as Canterbury.


we also used Pooten forwarding and we were in southampton ! full marks to them for a good service !!


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

We have just used forex cargo uk

Very good


----------

